# applying collinite 476s



## Guest (Nov 18, 2010)

i've been reading a few threads about poeople finding collies 476 a bit difficult to work with. I've played around with my tin of collies over the last 10 months trying out different techniques and this is what i find works for me do i thought 
I'd post it up for others if they find it useful.

it takes me about 15 to 20 mins to fully wax the car:

1) get a bowl of hot water
2) soak the applicator in the hot water and squeeze out.
3) rub the applicator ob top of the 476 to get a reasonable covering onto the foam applicator
4) quicky and lightly apply the 476 in quick cirular motions over the panel.
5) appy to a second panel (you shouldn't needto return to the pot yet.
6) about 6 mins should have past and the first panel will show signs of hazing.
7) with a microfiber buffing towel quickly buff the firdt and the the second panel, it'll come off super easy and lead a lovely shine.
8) return the foam applicator to the hot water bowl, squeeze it a few times, wring it out take a couple of swipes of the 476 and then quickly onto the next two panels.

the beading and sheeting are incredible.

its midnight at the moment but i'll take some photo's when I get home tomorrow.

its midnight at the moment but I'll takena few photos and


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2010)

It's rained a bit so have just nipped out to take a few snaps. the yellowing is because the car is parked under a street light. I'm also not that good at taking pictures but at least you get a good idea of the beading I've got from applying one coast of Collies 476 over 2 coats of opti-seal. I applied the collies with the method I outlined above, took 20 mins to collinte the car.














































Hope that helps and gives you an idea of what 476s gives.


----------



## Mermoto (Jul 14, 2010)

Thanks Ben - used it last week for the first time. Also found it easy to apply and remove. Keeping it thin seems to be the key to buffing off easily :thumb:

Mermoto


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Ive never understood what is hard about applying collonite compared to other waxes?
If its applied thinnly it removes the same as any other , i certainly wouldnt call it a hard wax to work with but if applied to thickly and left to long then it may be more challenging.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2010)

vxrmarc said:


> Ive never understood what is hard about applying collonite compared to other waxes?
> If its applied thinnly it removes the same as any other , i certainly wouldnt call it a hard wax to work with but if applied to thickly and left to long then it may be more challenging.


Yes totally agree. I just thought I'd post up how I apply 476, but it seems some struggle with it, so thought I'd try to offer a bit of guidance.


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

Ben1142 said:


> Yes totally agree. I just thought I'd post up how I apply 476, but it seems some struggle with it, so thought I'd try to offer a bit of guidance.


yes, hopefully this should help someone. i personally don't even use hot water for the foam applicator and have never understood how people find it hard to apply or buff off, always thought it was a doddle but hey ho. nice beading shots there.


----------



## cv01jw (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi

I just applied the wax to my car and before I had chance to buff off I got caught it a downpour - what is the best course of action?

My thoughts are to wait for the rain to stop, dab the car dry as best I can and then buff as normal. Any other suggestions / tips?

Thanks

James


----------



## fraz101 (Feb 28, 2012)

I've used it twice, absolute nightmare to buff off.......What am i doing wrong....i'm applying it really thinly as welll.


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

fraz101 said:


> I've used it twice, absolute nightmare to buff off.......What am i doing wrong....i'm applying it really thinly as welll.


leaving it on too long by the sounds of it


----------



## fraz101 (Feb 28, 2012)

BrummyPete said:


> leaving it on too long by the sounds of it


Well the last time i put it on one panel,then my brother buffed off while i went to next panel and it was still a nightmare......????


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

HeavenlyDetail said:


> Ive never understood what is hard about applying collonite compared to other waxes?
> If its applied thinnly it removes the same as any other , i certainly wouldnt call it a hard wax to work with but if applied to thickly and left to long then it may be more challenging.


You tell em Heavenly :thumb:
Even the frowned upon simoniz was no more difficult to use than 476, but weak detailers always like to blame the product not their technique


----------



## fraz101 (Feb 28, 2012)

Avanti said:


> You tell em Heavenly :thumb:
> Even the frowned upon simoniz was no more difficult to use than 476, but weak detailers always like to blame the product not their technique


Lol i'm no weak detailer!!! i'm 180lbs of muscle steel and sex appeal!!!!!!! 

So what am i doing wrong? I use dodo juice light fantastic with no problems at all so it isnt my technique!!!


----------



## M3simon (Jan 23, 2012)

I use Collinate 915. I usual find that if its hard to remove I've put it on to thick.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

fraz101 said:


> Lol i'm no weak detailer!!! i'm 180lbs of muscle steel and sex appeal!!!!!!!
> *
> So what am i doing wrong?* I use dodo juice light fantastic with no problems at all so it isnt my technique!!!


I'm not there watching you , it's like with the simoniz, folk come back whining about how difficult it is to use, but often they are applying it too thick and/or leaving it on too long, the instructions say one panel at a time, and that is what they mean, I have DDJ bananarmour and that is no different to use than 476 or simoniz, some products allow covering the whole car before buffing off, others a panel at a time. The sheep like to use a little extra over what is suggested. Not aimed at you, but 4hrs to wash a car? perhaps 4hrs to clean a car, but to take that long to wash a car, yes you can see why onlookers would see that as odd, look how many say about blades and flying grit, they have just spent hours washing the car for crying out loud, where is this grit appeared from? Yes some are sad , but it is more to do with the BS than their chosen hobby


----------



## umi000 (Jan 14, 2011)

cv01jw said:


> Hi
> 
> I just applied the wax to my car and before I had chance to buff off I got caught it a downpour - what is the best course of action?
> 
> ...


Wait for the rain to stop, then use a waterless wash or QD and a good towel to dry. I wouldn't be surprised to find that you won't have a lot of residue left to buff off.


----------



## dreamtheater (Apr 12, 2010)

Some great advice Ben1142. Thank you for taking the time to share this with everyone.


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

If you are struggling with 476... Try 845. Its basically a liquid version of 476. Still applies just as easily, and you can go round the full car, then come and buff it off with no effort at all.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Sirmally2 said:


> If you are struggling with 476... Try 845. Its basically a liquid version of 476. Still applies just as easily, and you can go round the full car, then come and buff it off with no effort at all.


Agreed, but never had a problem with any of collinites waxes in all honesty:thumb:


----------



## pebblemonkey (Jan 30, 2011)

Just to end this topic as it's been discussed many many zzz....oops sorry nodded off there. If you have problems buffing it off its been on too long or you've applied it too thick.....Simples! Its not particle physics guys. Fish the Higs boson, I want to see those scientist try and wax a car with colly:lol:


----------



## HOS-DK (May 24, 2013)

Hi
I can see that this thread is of older date but I just wanted to give you my opinion.
I have just been using this Collonite-wax for the first time and I found it very, very easy to apply and remove again - even when I applied quite a thick layer.

I´m not in any way an expert in this field of car detailing, but I have noticed that some people find it easy to buff off and other people find it very difficult.
Could this have something to do with the combination of sealant and wax? Just a thought.

Personally I have applied 2 layers of Finish Kare 1000P before applying the Collonite 476.


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

HOS-DK said:


> Hi
> I can see that this thread is of older date but I just wanted to give you my opinion.
> I have just been using this Collonite-wax for the first time and I found it very, very easy to apply and remove again - even when I applied quite a thick layer.
> 
> ...


It probably came off easier because there was a sealant applied below it. Haven't tried any colli yet, but I am planning on grabbing some next order.


----------



## carfix (May 28, 2010)

I have applied it over sealant and without sealant, and have applied it in warm and cold conditions. These factors really do alter the ease with which it can be removed. Generally what the o/p posted is good advice. His applying over sealant would have made it easier, but warming the applicator can be dispensed with whilst we are having this warm weather.


----------



## p77_macca (May 4, 2011)

I never had a problem with applying collie but I am going to try the OP's advice for something different...might be especially useful when I am trying to wax a car in the middle of a Scottish winter!!


----------

